# Filter hacked off my bettas tail... what to do??



## diegoe (May 22, 2012)

About two months ago, I purchased a betta along with the Aqueon Mini-Bow 2.5 gallon aquarium. Last week I noticed that my betta (a male veil tail) seemed to be missing half his tail, and whats left looked very "shredded". I then noticed that some of his tail was caught in the filter tube. I am beyond irritated at this!! I had noticed that the filter flow seemed to be going a little slower recently, but I had no idea it would put my bettas health in jeopardy.

So my question is - should I get him a new filter, and if so which one? Obviously I don't want to go with Aqueon products again, but my tank is really small so I wasn't sure which filter would work. Also, should I even get another filter if my fish is prone to this kind of thing?

My betta seems to still be healthy, swimming normally, active, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

One way to prevent this happening is to wrap pantyhose or even filter sponge around the offending filter part. However, if you want another filter, I would look into air-driven sponge filters.  Alternatively, you can go filterless.


----------



## diegoe (May 22, 2012)

Thank you! I might try another filter, because I would prefer to keep the water clearer for him, but I wasn't sure of a brand or type to try. But filterless we shall remain if I don't find anything...


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

keep the water clean, maybe use some stresscoat and it should grow back.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a minibow 2.5 and after watching my crowntail's glorious tail be sucked toward it every time he was in the vicinity for about 10 minutes, I removed it (the filter) completely. He gets water changed a couple of times a week and has some live plants and does well. The water changes aren't much trouble, and you'll be doing them anyway with a small tank - just take it out.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

So sorry your boy's tail is damaged. We love pictures.. even if he's a little tattered


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been hearing under 5 gal..you really dont need a filter..most are too stongfor small tanks..if yu do water changes regulary..should be ok..I have a 3 gal just added areal plant and use an air stone for oxygenation..water change 50%/80%..wkly..and our Sammy is doin very well


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

Personally I would've euthanized him.. imagine having your feet ripped off...

Make a sponge filter.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Why would euthanasia was a good option for this? Tailbiters and post fin rot bettas seem to grow their tails back just fine, if what I've read on this board is any indication.

It sucks that he was hurt, but he has a good chance of full recovery with TLC, treatment, and removed/modified filter.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Fluval said:


> Personally I would've euthanized him.. imagine having your feet ripped off...
> 
> Make a sponge filter.


We don't euthanize people who loose feet, we give them a chance to learn to walk without them. Same goes most animals, why not fish?

This is the most healthy, fastest and best jumper of all of my betta fish. Tidbit.









(long story short she was born this way and not culled and I'm glad!)

Sorry, a ripped tail, even a missing tail, is not a good reason to euthanize a fish. Now if he couldn't move, couldn't eat and couldn't reach the top for air.. Well I still wouldn't euth him. Not til he had a _chance_ to heal. I would do what we do for people, give them an environment that makes it easier for him to eat, breath and move until he has healed enough to do so without aid. Don't resort to killing a healthy fish unless his quality of life is so poor that he is likely to die on his own and probably suffering. 

A ripped tail will grow back. If it's down to the scales it'll take more time, and if it's gotten part of his body, it might not, but most fin damage is minor compared to Tidbit up there, so just give him time, care and love and he'll be fine. 

As for the filter, you really should be doing 2 water changes a week with or without a filter in a little tank, so honestly.. it might be better to remove it. But if you really want to keep one in the tank, just block the flow. You can use a sponge or pantyhose over the intake, as suggested. 

Whatever you decide, I'm sure your betta will be fine with some love and time!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

MollyJean, every time I see Tidbit I freak out a little.  She is so cute! How the heck does she swim?


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

It's a good freak out, I hope? LOL!

I could post a video... she swims great! Wiggles all over the place, lol. I'll put a vid up in her thread in a day or two. Been bound to the couch all week, hurt my back, so can't right this second!


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> We don't euthanize people who loose feet, we give them a chance to learn to walk without them. Same goes most animals, why not fish?
> 
> This is the most healthy, fastest and best jumper of all of my betta fish. Tidbit.
> 
> ...


I imagined it worse than it was. :x


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

In a tank of that size. A filter would be virtually useless as the lack of surface area, and the O2 content in the water is probably minimal which leaves the nitrifying bacteria in a difficult place to establish, grow and colonize. I would just leave the filter off. And go along with the regular water changes of one 100% and one 50% to keep ammonia minimal. You won't have to worry about nitrite and nitrate poisoning as nitrifying bacteria will most likely not grow strong in this type of habitat, nitrifying bacteria is what oxidizes harmful substances into less harmful ones. This is the main purpose of a filter. 

In anything less than 5 gallons you should ideally do 1 50% and one 100% water changes weekly to minimize ammonia, and nitrites content. In a A tank of that size you shouldn't have to worry about nitrate/nitrite poisoning as nitrates/nitrites are both a result of bacteria oxidizing ammonia into those substances. Cycling doesn't occur as much in tanks less than 5 gallons. In a tnk upwards of 5 gallons. It has the ability to hold a stable cycle, and depending on the stocking. You should do 25-50% water changes. As 100% changes can slightly impact the cycle.



If you do wish to keep the filter a way to minimize the flow are to wrap a small sponge around the intake filter stabilized with a rubber band to keep it tight around the intake.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I just take a fluval edge pre filter and put it on the intake tube or another sponge. I have a lot of posts here that explain in more detail. But this thing works well for the mini bow tanks
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250

If you want more information just PM me


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

if i decided to euthanise fish based on tail loss then the VT and DT would've die. my DT has a history of blowing his tail and the VT comps on 25-30% of his caudal every couple of months. they're still healthly regardless of tail lose. it does suck that they dont want to keep their nice fins long but the fins are hardly a reason to put them down.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have 2 of those 2.5 aquariums and one 5 gallon AND a MiniBow. I HATE that filter, I replaced all of them with this filter (except the 5, it got something different)instead:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31GRIJrXACL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

You can get it at WalMart for $11, and the filter cartridges are super cheap too. A pack of 2 for $3. It makes it look like there is alot more room in the 2.5 and it won't tear your fishes fins off.

You can also try to wrap some cheese cloth around the filter intake if you don't want to change the filter itself. It works very well also, but can be really gross when you have to change it lol


----------



## diegoe (May 22, 2012)

I felt like the worst mom in the world for having this happen to him 

I will definitely post some pics soon!


----------



## diegoe (May 22, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> I have 2 of those 2.5 aquariums and one 5 gallon AND a MiniBow. I HATE that filter, I replaced all of them with this filter (except the 5, it got something different)instead:
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31GRIJrXACL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!! I was hoping someone would suggest something specific. I will definitely look into this filter.


----------



## diegoe (May 22, 2012)

...and thank you all for the replies. I knew I could get some useful advice off of this board  As far as euthanizing goes, he is nowhere near that bad. Still very active, can swim all over his tank, seems to be breathing and eating fine. I can't believe that picture of Tidbit!!! Good for him for staying strong!

Also: I think he's a Halfmoon. Argh, I can't remember. (Betta noob over here) You guys will know when I post his pic.


----------



## diegoe (May 22, 2012)

Ok, let's see if I can do this.

Here was Diego before tail hacking:


----------



## diegoe (May 22, 2012)

And here he is after. Not too bad, as you can see... (murky water, getting changed today)


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

My Bettas loved to let their fins get wrapped around the intake, I don't know if they liked the feeling or what, but it did tear 2 of my Halfmoons tails and one of my Crowntails as well. 

I still suggest replacing the filter with this one:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31GRIJrXACL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

You can get it at WalMart for $11 and a 2 pack of filter pads for $3.



Hopefully his tail will grow back okay. All of my fish whose tails got tore off in the filter got tore off just as bad as yours and none of them grew back right (after several months). I don't suggest you trying this, but I had to go and trim all of their tails, they are all growing back now much better. The colour that grows back typically is a different shade then the rest of the tail.

Anyway, keep up on his water changes and he should start showing signs of regrowth soon, thought I can't say his tail will be the same as before.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Fluval said:


> Personally I would've euthanized him.. imagine having your feet ripped off...
> 
> Make a sponge filter.



A ripped tail is very fixable. Clean water and meds and your bettas will be better. Mine split his tail in half and it healed. It took a few months but that was over a year ago. And he is still swimming. 

And how do you make a sponge filter? I'd love to know that.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

It will probably grow make a little less colorful then before, Melafix is good for ripped fins.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Pearl2011 said:


> It will probably grow make a little less colorful then before, Melafix is good for ripped fins.



If you're going to try and use one of the "fix" products you'll want BettaFix, Melafix and Primafix can harm your Betta's Labyrinth organ, which allows him to breathe air like us. Bettafix is a much more "watered down" version basically and can help your fish out. I love the stuff, but for right now you're going to want to just keep up on the water changes. You can use BettaFix if you would like 5 - 10 drops, but it's not totally necessary.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't touch Bettafix. It made Lunch really sick, he didn't want to move or eat or anything. Honestly, the best course is just clean water and time. If you want to make sure he doesn't get fin rot, something that can happen if his tail is ripped that bad, aquarium salt does wonders.


----------

